# Umstellung auf Kernel 2.6 [*ausgezittert*]

## ZX-81

Auf meinem Rootserver läuft seit 2003 gentoo mit einem 2.4er vanilla Kernel. Das war auch immer sehr brav und ist nach jedem Kernelupdate wieder zum Leben erwacht. Nachdem jetzt aber der 2.6 Kernel in die vanilla-sources Einzug gehalten hat, muss ich wohl bald updaten. Auf verschiedenen anderen Maschinen verwende ich teilweise schon sehr lange den 2.6er Kernel (und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit). Trotzdem habe ich Angst, dass sich mein Rootie nach dem (Remote-)Update nicht mehr meldet. Funktioniert denn ein "make oldconfig" von 2.4 auf 2.6 überhaupt (Meine 2.6er habe ich bisher immer neu aufgezogen (und meist beim ersten Mal irgendwas wichtiges vergessen  :Rolling Eyes:   ))?

----------

## l3u

So weit ich weiß, geht make oldconfig nicht mehr. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, wie das mit einem Remote-Update von statten geht, aber kannst du dann nicht trotzdem das alte bzImage booten? Man muß doch den alten Kernel nicht gleich löschen, oder?

----------

## ZX-81

 *Libby wrote:*   

> So weit ich weiß, geht make oldconfig nicht mehr.

 

Aha, das habe ich fast befürchtet.

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, wie das mit einem Remote-Update von statten geht, 

 

Ganz einfach: Der Rechner ist ca. 50 km entfernt und ich habe nur einen ssh Verbindung dahin. Ich baue mir meinen neuen Kernel und die Module, installiere alles, trage alles richtig  :Wink:  in grub ein, reboote die Kiste und hoffe, dass ich mich anschliessend wieder mit ssh anmelden kann. 

 *Libby wrote:*   

>  aber kannst du dann nicht trotzdem das alte bzImage booten? Man muß doch den alten Kernel nicht gleich löschen, oder?

 

Löschen würde ich den alten Kernel sowieso nicht, leider habe ich aber nach einem missglückten Reboot keinen Konsolenzugang um das alte System wieder zu booten.

ZX

----------

## Corax

Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber als ich auf 2.6 umstieg, habe ich, glaube ich, einfach die .config von 2.4 mit 2.6 geladen. Und es ging. Noch die wichtigsten Sachen kontrolliert, rebootet, fertig. Seither immer mal wieder daran herumgespielt...

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Also make oldconfig geht auf jeden Fall... Ob es von 2.4 auf 2.6 geht, weiss ich nicht (müsste aber)...

Ich glaube, da sollte es auch keine großen Komplikationen geben!

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin.

ich glaube mich erinnern zu können das man Grub so einstellen kann das er nur einmal den neuen Kernel bootet und danach wieder den alten. Wenn dein System dann so eingestellt ist das es bei einer Kernel-Panic automatisch rebootet und du ihn auch dazu bringst nach sagen wir 10 Minuten sowieso zu rebooten kannst du ihn doch testen!

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## Lenz

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Moin.
> 
> ich glaube mich erinnern zu können das man Grub so einstellen kann das er nur einmal den neuen Kernel bootet und danach wieder den alten. Wenn dein System dann so eingestellt ist das es bei einer Kernel-Panic automatisch rebootet und du ihn auch dazu bringst nach sagen wir 10 Minuten sowieso zu rebooten kannst du ihn doch testen!
> 
> Mfg Hilefoks

 

Du erstellst für 2.6 einfach einen neuen Eintrag und lässt den alten erstmal drauf. Wenn der neue dann stabil läuft, kannst du den alten 2.4er Eintrag samt Kernel und Kernelsourcen vom System befördern.

[i]make oldconfig[i] geht selbstverständlich weiterhin. Ich hab damals eine komplett neue Config geschrieben, ist aber durch [i]make oldconfig[i] nicht zwingend nötig denk ich.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Du erstellst für 2.6 einfach einen neuen Eintrag und lässt den alten erstmal drauf. Wenn der neue dann stabil läuft, kannst du den alten 2.4er Eintrag samt Kernel und Kernelsourcen vom System befördern.

 

Ja Lenz - das ist schon klar - es geht aber um einen Rechner den man nur per SSH erreicht!

----------

## prior_philip

Soso, haste keine Remote Management Card drin?? Pech, wir haben hier zig rumliegen...

Ich frag mich grad wie das funzen soll, das ein Rechner nach nen kernel Panic automatisch neu bootet... Hmmm das wäre natürlich eine Lösung; vor allem im zusammenhang mit der Option in grub einen Kerneleintrag nur einmalig zu benutzen. Erzähl mal, wenns vollbracht ist, wie's lief. (und ob du Stau hattest)  :Wink: )

----------

## NightDragon

*hellhörigwerd* Was? autmatischer reboot? Wie geht das?

----------

## ZX-81

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> ich glaube mich erinnern zu können das man Grub so einstellen kann das er nur einmal den neuen Kernel bootet und danach wieder den alten.

 

Das habe ich wohl auch schon mal gelesen, komme jetzt aber nicht mehr dahinter wie es ging (oder war das bei LILO).

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Wenn dein System dann so eingestellt ist das es bei einer Kernel-Panic automatisch rebootet

 

Wie mache ich das? grub?

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  und du ihn auch dazu bringst nach sagen wir 10 Minuten sowieso zu rebooten kannst du ihn doch testen!

 

Wie würdest Du das machen ? crontab ?

----------

## ZX-81

Habe es jetzt einfach mit "make oldconfig" gemacht. Meinen alten Kernel habe ich als "fallback" im grub eingetragen (Glaube aber nicht dass das wirklich geklappt hätte)

Nach einer bangen Minute hat er sich wieder brav mit dem neuen Kernel gemeldet. * aufatme *

@prior_philip : " Remote Management Card" wer braucht den sowas, echte Männer arbeiten ohne Netz und doppelten Boden  :Laughing: 

Danke Euch allen,

ZX

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

das der Rechner bei einer Kernel-Panic automatisch rebootet ist eine Kernel-Einstellung (oder ein kleiner Hack) den ich gerade nicht finde, - poste ich aber noch.

Grub kann man auf jeden Fall so konfigurieren. Wie genau muss ich erst in den Man-Pages nachlesen und das automatische Rebooten nach 10 Minuten oder ähnliches könnte man einfach in local.start Eintragen - klar nicht schön - aber für die zwecke reicht es ja  :Wink: 

Aber Glückwünsch zu deinem erfolgreichem Reboot!

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## ZX-81

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das der Rechner bei einer Kernel-Panic automatisch rebootet ist eine Kernel-Einstellung (oder ein kleiner Hack) den ich gerade nicht finde

 

Vielleicht der (bin ich vorhin im oldconfig drübergestolpert)?

```
CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER:                                                                                                                                            

The hangcheck-timer module detects when the system has gone out to lunch past a certain margin.

It can reboot the system or merely print a warning. 
```

ZX

----------

## JoHo42

Rechner nach einer Kernel Panic neu booten geht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Falls du eine WatchDog Karte im PC hast.

Mich würden diese WatchDog Karten aufjedenfall mal interessieren.

Link

Sind halt nur teuer.

Gruss Jörg

mod edit: Link gekürzt wegen Seitenumbruch.

amne

----------

## Anarcho

Um Grub den Kernel nur einmal starten zu lassen muss man grub patchen. Ich habe mir dafür mal ein ebuild geschrieben, muss mal gucken ob ich das noch finde, falls es jemand haben will.

----------

